# mogileFS



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

I have always wanted to try mogileFS.
Anyone ever get it running on FreeBSD?

Raid 0 stripe Xboxes...and run perl kqueue app to provide file server with boxes as bricks, and policy to copy file A N times among the bricks.

No SAN needed.

https://code.google.com/archive/p/mogilefs/


----------

